# Nancy Grace (CNN) & PETA



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Anyone happen to catch Nancy Grace on CNN, Friday night? She was talking about the Michael Vick dog fighting charges. As far as Vick is concerned, he appears to be a thug, and hopefully if he's convicted, they'll throw the book at him, and we'll never see him again.....
Anyway, the point I would like to make here is that at every commercial break, CNN would put up a huge banner on the screen, with PETA's and HSUS's phone #, saying STOP DOG FIGHTING, send $$$ to these places. I'm wondering just how much money these two major anti hunting groups raked in with that type of free advertising, and how much of that money will actually go towards ending dog fighting, and how much will be budgeted to help further their anti hunting agendas??? Seems very misleading to me, because people who basically don't have a problem with hunting in general, are unwittingly giving money to these organizations. Just wondering if anyone else caught it or had thoughts about CNN doing free advertising for anti hunting groups. 

I'm not sure if this belongs in this section, mods feel free to move it if necessary.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Most people dont even realize that if PETA had it their way we couldnt even have pets!


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

As always, they know they get funds from well meaning people that don’t totally ‘get’ their agenda, but they certainly aren’t going to go out of their way to clarify things for people. 

When PETA has one of their ads ranting against this or that, they don’t put in bold print that they are against families having pets. They may be crazy, but they’re not stupid.

TTS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

TTS in PA said:


> As always, they know they get funds from well meaning people that don’t totally ‘get’ their agenda, but they certainly aren’t going to go out of their way to clarify things for people.
> 
> When PETA has one of their ads ranting against this or that, they don’t put in bold print that they are against families having pets. They may be crazy, but they’re not stupid.
> 
> TTS


:set1_thinking: you sure about that??? :noidea:


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

this is when duck unlimted should fund a bill that make dog fighting a stuff penties. i did not know he may only get 6 year for this and $300k in fines. not i think he should be in prision for every for this but this is a good thing for hunter to look good. you know peta and the husu will not put up a dollar so i think we should. i love dogs and i dont thing they should fight for sport and i will like to stop it.


----------

